# New to smoking and fatties.



## aaron1016 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got my first smoker yesterday and made my first fatty today. I'm already dreaming up what kind of fatty I'm going to make next weekend!

Here was my first attempt at making a fatty. It's 1lb of ground beef, 1lb of ground pork, spinach, mushrooms, onions, and of course bacon.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2011)

Aaron that looks fantastic!!   Welcome to the forum. :)


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job. Look yuuummmmy

Karl


----------



## roller (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard looks like your off to a great start !!!! Your first fatty looks better than mine did !!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Great looking fattie! Especially for your first try!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome you can never go wrong with a fattie


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks great!!

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## aaron1016 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad I found this forum it seems to be filled with a bunch of great people and more information than I could ever read! I can't wait to share more fatties with y'all and see what y'all smoke up!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 1, 2011)

What did you use to cook em up? Did you smoke?

What temp and how long?

Inquiring mind wants to know.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2011)

First off Welcome Aaron to SMF. You'll love this place for it's full of good folks that would love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. I see you have found the fatties I think that they are like a welcoming present cause most folks haven't seen or heard of them before this site. your fattie looks awesome and you have the picture thingy down so the only thing left for you to do is Go Get More Stuff To Smoke.

Welcome to your New Addiction


----------



## aaron1016 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a brinkmann Smoke'N Grill charcoal smoker. I used hickory chunks for the smoke. I don't know what temperature I smoked it at though. If you are familiar with this smoker I smoked it with the gauge between in the I and D in ideal. I let it smoke for about 2.5 hours, but it was done at about 2. I was also smoking some bacon wrapped chicken breast at the same time and wanted to wait for them to be good and done, but I couldn't wait any longer and went a head and tore into that fatty.

I think this weekend I will make two smaller fatties. a pork one with cream cheese and chipottle seasoning, and a pizza fatty.  I think I'm already hooked!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you Aaron

You have inspired me to try it. I picked up a Jimmy dean fattie and now i am having the Boss pick up a lb of bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Again Tnx.

Karl


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2011)

Great looking smoke man - Welcome to the forum


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

That looks good man! I've yet to do one, but it's on my list! Welcome to the party!


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 2, 2011)

looks good from here now your hooked...lol


----------



## poseidon (Aug 7, 2011)

UMMMM.... Yeah, YUM!!! Pizza Fattie sounds killer!!


----------



## ellymae (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good - at some point you may want to try a naked fatty - just toss a chub on the smoker - simple and delicious.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

ellymae said:


> Looks good - at some point you may want to try a naked fatty - just toss a chub on the smoker - simple and delicious.




Elly, lately we have been stuffing the fattie's but have not put the bacon weave on & like the flavor better.

The smoke seems to go deeper into the sausage & it's not as filling to eat.

I will have to try a naked one next.


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Ground turkey and wrapped with turkey bacon is also good.


----------

